# Parging ICF



## presley (Sep 22, 2010)

On a typical concrete wall to parge I,
1 Pressure wash 
2 Apply bonding agent
3 first coat approx 3/8 thick
4 finish coas approx 3/8 thick
5 lightly mist next day

What is the proper way to parge on a ICF foundation ?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Same deal I would imagine. Go easy with pressure washer though. And you have to use lath.

I have been slinging mud on ICF all week and I noticed that if the yellowish powder is still on anywhere it wont create a good seal on the wall.


----------



## presley (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks sit
And what product are you using for bonding if any, is it nessary for the ICF


----------



## presley (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats the best way to fasten the lath to ICF


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Just for kicks, I'll donate my recipe for parging concrete......grind, clean, bonding agent, Silpro concrete finish.....sponge to texture. Final thickness, probably just under 1/8".....


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

We have been using coated screws with galvanized crowns to fasten. 

You won't need bonding agent because it wont actually bond to the wall. Just like doing stucco over lath and tar paper on wood framing.

I have to ask, is this for a above grade finish, or is it below grade? If it's below grade I don't think parging it is really the way to go, pressure wash it and let it dry, then use ice and water with an overhang on the footer.


----------



## presley (Sep 22, 2010)

Its above grade. Sounds good should be able to get it done. Just wanted to get your thoughts for my first parge on ICF Thanks for all the help!


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Depends on area. Here in Ca inspector still wants weep screed. Below that and above waterproofing that protects below grade 6"-8" You must use acrylic parging on foam area.:whistling


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

your ICF supplier can probably provide you with the appropriate parging material for their product. (Acrylic parging and fiberglass mesh)


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

For ICF's you have 2 options.
Option 1. Attach wire lath by screwing into built in studs and parge as normal masonary wall.
Option2. Rasp the ICF to a clean straight substraight, apply an acrylic ground coat, apllly mesh material and then apply a acrylic finish coat. I use BASF sonowall materials but there are a lot more brands out there.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Alta Exterior said:


> ICF Parging best way First ICF Foam Rasping stucco base coat cement and fiber mesh
> Trowel texture (California Style) https://altaexterior.ca/


It's been a decade, I'm sure he has it figured out by now.


----------

